# Can anyone relate to this?



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello everyone, wow 2 yrs ago i found this site, and eventually got myself sorted but find myself back here again with other symptoms,Ok so the doctors decided after all it wasnt IBS but loads of Food intolerances, but sometimes the symptoms are like IBS, question is does anyone recogise these symptoms or is it just another stage of the food intolerances?Headaches - after eating 'wrong' foodsMorning abdo pain which goes as soon as you get up and start walking about?Abdo pain if you are stressed or majorly worried about something?Can anyone relate to this or anything similar?


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Mercedes! I'd recomend having an endoscopy colonoscopy thing a majig..... Now to answer your questionsSome people with IBS get headaches after eating certain food.I get morning abdominal pain but mine gets worse until about lunch time when it gets better! IBS is related to stress. When you are stressed out you tend to have more spasms. If you want me to just post so and I'll tell you some ways that can relieve the pain


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Had all the tests etc done a just over a year and a half ago, they decided it wasnt IBS just food intolerance - v long story!! Dont tend to get the whole spasm thing, - just abdo pain and it goes by itself, - guess im just checking in to see if im still going with the whole food intolerance issues or if the ibs issues have reappeared Ok so that makes little to no sense - but im sure someone will relate!


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

do you get D or C with any of your pain? Because if I eat a trigger food, I will get headaches, but I will also get a lot of pain, and D. I eliminated all of my trigger foods from my diet, so I still get morning pain, but it not nearly as severe, and I don't get it as often either. I get pain if I'm really stressed too. It sounds like you have IBS though, why do you say you have just food intolerances? My IBS symptoms are caused mainly by food, so I sorta have the same symptoms as you, but how did your doctor decide you no longer have IBS?


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

I only get D if i eat Dairy, no other food will affect me that way, - just headaches and morning pain, which goes by itself, no other pain at any other times (unless i eat major amounts of a food - like when i discovered oats was bad for me after eating a bowl of porridge!) I was told food Intolerances, i was first diagnosed with IBS, then other weird and wonderful things before eventually an operation discovered i had adhesions throughout my whole abdominal cavity, this being the cause of severe pain for many months, - many doctors stated that IBS was the wrong diagnosis and said that the issues i now face are purely food related so purely a food intolerance - not strong enough for an allergy! (but the whole medical history is very complex but is how the doctors decided it wasnt IBS (i was fine until i got severe bout of Gastroenterisis 2 yrs ago) - now apart from the annoying food issues i am fine most of the time!)


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

thats pretty lucky is some waysI have food "intolerance" but they are for many different foods, and I also get D is I'm really stressed or nervous, or anxious, so I guess I have IBS and not just food intolerances


----------

